# New To Us 28 Bh-s



## TeamHeidemann (Jul 22, 2005)

action Well my husband and I bought our first trailer today and look forward to years of use. I am really impressed with all of the options Outback offers. We are both 28 have a 3yr old son and 2 yr old dog. Love to camp, hunt fish you name it, figured this would extend our season and make it just a little more enjoyable for the little one and mom too. I am sure we will be checking the board to answer the many questions we don't even have yet.
Thanks!!!!
Teresa
Milwaukee WI


----------



## wingnut (Mar 21, 2005)

Team H
Welcome and i hope you have many fun trips. We have one son 5 and purchased our 23RS in March. A lot of good info is to be found here. Again Enjoy.


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

hi teresa action
welcome aboard and congrats on the outback








coool another 28bhs

darrel


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Welcome! action

We love our BHS. My son (age 2) gets very excited when the OB is in the driveway.

Happy Camping


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Welcome.

Happy camping and post often.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome TeamH to the Outback Family.
Congrats on the 28Bhs and enjoy

Don action


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

The Heidemanns,

Welcome to Outbackers! action I'm sure you'll enjoy your new TT and this forum.

Mark


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Another 28 BHS! Soon we will rule the earth!

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sorry. All better now.

Reverie


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Lol Rev









Welcome to Team 28BHS ! It's our first ever trailer too


----------



## Sidewinder (Feb 25, 2005)

Welcome Team H to Team 28BHS!!!!!!!

Quite possibly the "Flag-Ship" of the Outback Line.....But I'm more than a little biased (see sig).

"You have chosen well..Grass-Hopper"

Sidewinder


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Welcome and enjoy. It's a great TT

Wayne


----------



## schrade (May 5, 2005)

Welcome to the club.

We also live in WI. Just north of Sheboygan.


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

welcome!!









we love our BHS as well for the 2 kids, DW and I. also our first trailer and have been out as much as possible ever since we got it. hope your experience is as good as ours has been!!

scott


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome to the club TeamH, glad to have you aboard. action

Kevin


----------



## jonnyty2002 (Jul 8, 2005)

love my bhs and 2 kids can't stay out of it...hope you have a great campin life in it .....it is a great tt


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

California Jim said:


> Lol Rev
> 
> 
> 
> ...


team bhs, now that i like









darrel


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome, Teresa and Team H!! action


----------



## schnauzermom (Aug 23, 2004)

Welcome. This was our first TT also and we love it.


----------

